# two hour fire rating between containers



## John Mullen (Nov 14, 2018)

We are working on a project using shipping containers to provide housing for the homeless.
We need a 2 hour fire rating between adjacent containers that have no sidewall openings.
Container walls are welded 1.6 mm 16 gauge corrugated corten steel. The interior of each container can have type X gypsum board on furring with batt insulation.  Any suggestions will be appreciated.  THX


----------



## cda (Nov 14, 2018)

Welcome

If the moderators would move this to commercial building code section


----------



## cda (Nov 14, 2018)

Are you required to have masonary exterior???


----------



## cda (Nov 14, 2018)

Which building code and edition does this fall under??


----------



## steveray (Nov 14, 2018)

Can you put a shaftwall between them? Why 2 hrs.? Are you treating them as a townhouse?


----------



## cda (Nov 14, 2018)

steveray said:


> Can you put a shaftwall between them? Why 2 hrs.? Are you treating them as a townhouse?



Sounds like he need an exterior treatment/ solution


----------



## John Mullen (Nov 14, 2018)

cda said:


> Sounds like he need an exterior treatment/ solution


, each 
2 hour fire rating between more than two living units is required by code.  The plan is two 40 containers each divided into two studio living units backed up to each other.  We don't need a 2 hour rated wall between the two units inside a single container, but it is required between the two containers side by side.


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 14, 2018)

cda said:


> If the moderators would move this to commercial building code section



Nope, dwelling units, I think here is fine.


----------



## ICE (Nov 14, 2018)

cda said:


> Welcome
> 
> If the moderators would move this to commercial building code section


I agree.  There's another one that should be moved dealing with a garage 2' from a pl.


----------



## cda (Nov 14, 2018)

John Mullen said:


> , each
> 2 hour fire rating between more than two living units is required by code.  The plan is two 40 containers each divided into two studio living units backed up to each other.  We don't need a 2 hour rated wall between the two units inside a single container, but it is required between the two containers side by side.





Code section reference please


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 15, 2018)

John,

Unfortunately you are trying to mix and match two codes for your use - In my last commnity, a designer/contractor had to choose one or the other code to construct by to ensure code compliance was met without any legal or gray areas.

IRC is for *detached *one and two family dwellings and townhouses.    i.e duplex stand alone for example

The IBC allows fire walls to be used to create separate structures but still requires a minimum of 1/3 hour separation for dwelling units (based upon as fire sprinkler system being installed.

The Scenario presented is not code compliant for the IRC - (see scope of IRC)   Nor is is code compliant for the IBC.......... So which code are you using?


----------



## RLGA (Nov 15, 2018)

BB, I think you meant "*1/2* hour separation." Also, that only applies to Types IIB, IIIB, and VB construction when sprinklered per NFPA 13.


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 16, 2018)

RGLA you are correct, thanks for keeping me honest


----------



## Spector_51 (Nov 16, 2018)

i am assuming that since the idea of tiny houses and shipping containers is so new that there has been no fire ressistive , E119 testing on any thing that resembles a shipping container.  Since i can not think of any professional organization of container manufacturer who is likely  to foot the bill for the research and the testing, this problem will not likely go away anytime soon.

If it were me i would look at other parts of the world were there is a little more history with these types of structures, see if they are built to a code, and then compare said code with our ibc.  Kind of an alternative measures type approach but you would still have to demonstrate equivalent fire protection.


----------



## cda (Nov 16, 2018)

Chapter seven IBC  built your own?

What rating does Chapter seven give metal?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 19, 2018)

The metal probably has a zero fire rating.  It conducts heat so well that the cotton rags next to it in the test will catch fire almost immediately.


----------



## JBI (Nov 19, 2018)

Use the performance based method in Chapter 7 of the IBC.


----------

